# Campgrounds



## Michguy (Feb 5, 2010)

We're getting closer to joining y'all out on the road, and I'd like your input on what is the best Campground directory or source available. I see one that's offered free for download. It's "The Ultimate RV Travel Tool", and I'm wondering if it's legitimate. I don't like downloading stuff that I'm qestionable about.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds



We bought the Woodall's directory . It's been good for us.  

We also use http://rvparkreviews.com quite a bit for information.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

I agree with TEX, get the 2 sites and you will happy you did. I use them all the time.  GOOD LUCK CAMPING. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Tex and Hollis are on the mark, go with these two sites


----------



## Michguy (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Thanks, Tex. I'm hoping to find a good used Diesel Pusher and strike out for Albuquerque via Denver for our first run.


----------



## Michguy (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Thanks to Hollis and BroDavid as well.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Well Don GOOD LUCK on your find. BTW I have stayed at the KOA in Albuquerque NM a real nice park.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

if you travel thru TEXAS, look out for Tex   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Yeah, hopefully I'll be the one on the entrance ramp! Let me merge in, PLEASE!  :clown:


----------



## try2findus (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Hello Michguy.  Sounds like you are about where we want to be, ON THE ROAD!!

While in Albuquerque, DH and I also highly recommend Enchanted Trails.  www.enchantedtrails.com

Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## OPEPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

IF YOU GO TO THE WEST COAST OF FLA I RECOMMEND THAT YOU DO NOT STAY IN LETTUCE LAKE TRAVEL RESORT,,, I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE THERE, SITE WAS MUDDY, ROADS/STREETS VERY NARROW TREES NOT PROPERLY PRUNED (LOW) - LOTS OF PARK MODELS THAT WILL NEVER MOVE AND SINCE IT IS THE CHEAPEST PARK IN ALMOST ALL OF FLA - NEED I SAY MORE --- IT IS CLEAN - RESTROOMS & SHOWER (NEVER USED IT)!!! THE WATER IS NOT GOOD - IF I COULD HAVE GONE DOWN TO A PLACE TO FILL MY TANK OF FRESH WATER I WOULD HAVE AFTER TAKING A SHOWER IN IT. I USED 2 FILTERS. ONE PERSON WHO SPENT THE WINTER THERE SAID HIS HOT WATER TANK WAS ALL JELLED UP AND HAD TO BE RINSED AFTER EACH WINTER THERE. I WILL REPLACE MY WATER FILTERS BEFORE HOOKING TO A NEW WATER SOURCE. LOCATION IS COUNTRY, ACROSS THE STREET THEY HAVE MORE ROOM - THAT IS ALL I KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE - LARGER STREETS, EASIER TO MANEUVER A BIG RIG.


----------



## vanole (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Tex's advice is spot on concerning Woodalls and RVParkReviews.  Another source which often goes unmentioned and does contain many of the listings contained in Woodalls are the AAA Campbooks.  Catch here like anything else is that you have to be a AAA member.  Books are on a much smaller scale and are by region much like the Hotel/Motel books offered by AAA.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

Owen, I hope you are going to contribute more than that on the forum. We got your message, and it was nice of you to provide the warning.

PS. Typing in all caps looks like you are SHOUTING, but if all that happened to me, I'd probably be shouting , too!  :clown:


----------



## Angie (Jun 29, 2010)

RE: Campgrounds



We use CampingRoadTrip You have to register (for free) to get full information on campgrounds. Otherwise, you get basic information as a non-registered user. It has worked well for us.

Have a great trip!! Drive safe.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 6, 2010)

Re: Campgrounds

I agree, Woodalls and http://rvparkreviews.com/ are both good.  
Trailer Life also has a campground directory.


----------

